# Beef Ribs my turn



## tropics (Mar 1, 2017)

Defrosted a small rack 4 bones I think these are plate ribs.













DSCN0285.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 1, 2017






Pretty thick fat cap 













DSCN0286.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 1, 2017






Trimmed & pealed the membrain off the back SP & worsy sauce













DSCN0287.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 1, 2017






Using the Kettle for this,started with 10 briqs













DSCN0290.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 1, 2017






Took about 20 minutes to get going Then the rain came













DSCN0291.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 1, 2017






Put the meat i n at 10:15 AM temp was 250* F

back later


----------



## dukeburger (Mar 1, 2017)

Nice little rack, I'm in


----------



## tropics (Mar 1, 2017)

DukeBurger said:


> Nice little rack, I'm in


DB I am cooking these like a brisket,nice marbling in the meat.Gave a check after a half hr Kettle holding 250*

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm in! Love good beef ribs!


----------



## sauced (Mar 1, 2017)

Looks good! I love those beef ribs. What type of wood are you using?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 1, 2017)

Those are some nice looking ribs!

Al


----------



## tropics (Mar 1, 2017)

Sauced said:


> Looks good! I love those beef ribs. What type of wood are you using?


I have Orange wood and KBB

Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 1, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I'm in! Love good beef ribs!





SmokinAl said:


> Those are some nice looking ribs!
> 
> Al


Just did the 3 1/2 hr check IT 180* F maybe 1 more hr.Temp went up to a little over 300*

Richie


----------



## tallbm (Mar 1, 2017)

What IT are you shooting for?


----------



## tropics (Mar 1, 2017)

TallBM said:


> What IT are you shooting for?


Shooting for around 200* like I do brisket

Richie

Will be checking with a tooth pick in a few more minutes

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2017)

Just made it !!

Marking this so I don't miss it.








Bear


----------



## tropics (Mar 1, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Just made it !!
> 
> Marking this so I don't miss it.
> 
> ...


Bear You won't have a long wait,they only need a little tooth pick goes in but a little tight

Richie


----------



## gary s (Mar 1, 2017)

Gary


----------



## tropics (Mar 1, 2017)

gary s said:


> Gary


Thats a good idea.



















DSCN0293.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 1, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 1, 2017)

Are they done yet? Just had lunch and thought you'd have dinner ready by now!


----------



## tropics (Mar 1, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Are they done yet? Just had lunch and thought you'd have dinner ready by now!


They will be in shortly

Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 1, 2017)

They are in resting dinner isn't until 6 PM













DSCN0299.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 1, 2017






There were Yams under them 













DSCN0300.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 1, 2017






Resting













DSCN0301.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 1, 2017






Later


----------



## dukeburger (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## gary s (Mar 1, 2017)

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 1, 2017)

tropics said:


> *They are in resting *dinner isn't until 6 PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Resting??

They don't look tired !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They Look Tasty Though!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## b-one (Mar 1, 2017)

Looks tasty I'm sure a plated shot will be coming soon!


----------



## tropics (Mar 1, 2017)

DukeBurger said:


>


Duke I remember the first time I cooked ribs,I was shocked were did the meat go LOL Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 1, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> > *They are in resting *dinner isn't until 6 PM
> ...


Yams on the bottom rack Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 1, 2017)

b-one said:


> Looks tasty I'm sure a plated shot will be coming soon!


b-one you are just in time Money Shot













DSCN0305.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 1, 2017
__ 1






Plated













DSCN0306.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 1, 2017






Thanks for looking 

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 1, 2017)

Yum!!!!! Wish that was my dinner tonight! Nice smoke Richie!


----------



## gary s (Mar 1, 2017)

What a great looking meal, Ribs look fantastic  Great Job my friend  Who said you Yankee Boys couldn't cook !!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





      
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Garu


----------



## dukeburger (Mar 1, 2017)

Wow! nice bark and ring my friend. Great job


----------



## b-one (Mar 1, 2017)

Nice finish,I'd skip the sides and gave more beef!Thumbs Up


----------



## tallbm (Mar 1, 2017)

I love love love beef ribs!

I wish I could find a place that would give some giant dinosaur like beef ribs.  The rack you cooked is way bigger than the ones I ever come across. Great job!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 1, 2017)

tropics said:


> b-one you are just in time Money Shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW.  They look perfect.   Great cook.


----------



## ynot2k (Mar 1, 2017)

Those look good!  FYI I believe those are Chuck Ribs (Rib #1 is usually thrown away by the butcher, ribs 2-3-4-5 are called Chuck Ribs and the next 3, ribs 6-7-8 are called the Plate Ribs)  Plate Ribs are much longer, about 11-12 inches long.

Looks like you got a meaty rack of Chuck Ribs!  Usually they are trimmed VERY tight and have meat only between the bones.  Yours look different from pretty much any Chuck Ribs I've ever seen.

Where did you buy them?

Jeff

Jeff's Texas Style BBQ

Marysville, WA


----------



## tropics (Mar 2, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yum!!!!! Wish that was my dinner tonight! Nice smoke Richie!


Case Thanks we could only eat 1 rib each,so we have some left

Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 2, 2017)

gary s said:


> What a great looking meal, Ribs look fantastic  Great Job my friend  Who said you Yankee Boys couldn't cook !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary Thanks I like how the mod on the kettle works for indirect cooking.Even the Yams took on some smoke.Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 2, 2017)

DukeBurger said:


> Wow! nice bark and ring my friend. Great job


Duke the bark I don't normally like that heavy,this was great just enough salt 

Thanks again for the point

Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 2, 2017)

b-one said:


> Nice finish,I'd skip the sides and gave more beef!


b-one we could not finish what we put on the plate LOL Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 2, 2017)

TallBM said:


> I love love love beef ribs!
> 
> I wish I could find a place that would give some giant dinosaur like beef ribs.  The rack you cooked is way bigger than the ones I ever come across. Great job!


We don't buy these that often,the store is a chain store C Abras I think that is right. Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 2, 2017)

c farmer said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> > b-one you are just in time Money Shot
> ...


Adam Thanks the skinny end on one was a little dry,but great tasting Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## xray (Mar 2, 2017)

Sorry I'm late, damn they look good. Killer smoke ring and bark too!


----------



## tropics (Mar 2, 2017)

YNOT2K said:


> Those look good!  FYI I believe those are Chuck Ribs (Rib #1 is usually thrown away by the butcher, ribs 2-3-4-5 are called Chuck Ribs and the next 3, ribs 6-7-8 are called the Plate Ribs)  Plate Ribs are much longer, about 11-12 inches long.
> 
> Looks like you got a meaty rack of Chuck Ribs!  Usually they are trimmed VERY tight and have meat only between the bones.  Yours look different from pretty much any Chuck Ribs I've ever seen.
> 
> ...





YNOT2K said:


> Those look good!  FYI I believe those are Chuck Ribs (Rib #1 is usually thrown away by the butcher, ribs 2-3-4-5 are called Chuck Ribs and the next 3, ribs 6-7-8 are called the Plate Ribs)  Plate Ribs are much longer, about 11-12 inches long.
> 
> Looks like you got a meaty rack of Chuck Ribs!  Usually they are trimmed VERY tight and have meat only between the bones.  Yours look different from pretty much any Chuck Ribs I've ever seen.
> 
> ...


Jeff Thanks for that info,they come from a small chain store C Abras ,packed 4 ribs to a cryovac .We seen them in the meat counter then in the bulk section.They were definitely worth getting I still have a rack or 2 for BBQ season.

Richie


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 2, 2017)

tropics said:


> b-one you are just in time Money Shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Richie!  That is amazing looking.  Looks like you used a red sharpie to make that smoke ring.  Now I have to pick up some beef ribs at the store!! Points for sure!


----------



## tropics (Mar 2, 2017)

Xray said:


> Sorry I'm late, damn they look good. Killer smoke ring and bark too!


Xray That post hasn't been up a day yet LOL I enjoyed the bark on that,normally I would scrape some off.Thanks for the point i appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 2, 2017)

worktogthr said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> > b-one you are just in time Money Shot
> ...


Chris thanks no sharpies here I normally Braise Beef Ribs first time I did them this way wwon't be the last. Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## xray (Mar 2, 2017)

tropics said:


> Xray That post hasn't been up a day yet LOL I enjoyed the bark on that,normally I would scrape some off.Thanks for the point i appreciate it
> Richie



I meant late for dinner! Lol. That rib off to the right side wasn't mine??


----------



## tropics (Mar 2, 2017)

Xray said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> > Xray That post hasn't been up a day yet LOL I enjoyed the bark on that,normally I would scrape some off.Thanks for the point i appreciate it
> ...


OMG To think we tossed that one.

In with the left overs


----------



## sauced (Mar 2, 2017)

Fantastic looking ribs!!! These have become one of my favorites!!

Points!!


----------



## tropics (Mar 2, 2017)

Sauced said:


> Fantastic looking ribs!!! These have become one of my favorites!!
> 
> Points!!


Sauced Thanks as I said we do not make these often,I think were we got these will have the same quality so they are on for BBQ season.

Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## gnatboy911 (Mar 2, 2017)

wow those look good.  Wish I could find some beef ribs around me that won't cost a 2nd mortgage.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Mar 2, 2017)

Great looking smoke Richie! Looks like a perfect execution of your technique. You mention a mod to your kettle... can you elaborate?

Point!


----------



## tropics (Mar 2, 2017)

gnatboy911 said:


> wow those look good.  Wish I could find some beef ribs around me that won't cost a 2nd mortgage.


I hear you on that, most beef prices are crazy high here Thanks for looking

Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 2, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> Great looking smoke Richie! Looks like a perfect execution of your technique. You mention a mod to your kettle... can you elaborate?
> 
> Point!


BEV Sorry I thought I linked it 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...cooking-on-the-18-5-weber-kettle#post_1653967

These worked way better then I had hoped for Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## browneyesvictim (Mar 2, 2017)

tropics said:


> BEV Sorry I thought I linked it
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...cooking-on-the-18-5-weber-kettle#post_1653967
> 
> ...


So many good posts on tips and techniques on here its hard to keep up! This mod is no exception! I have a heavily used 15+ year old Charbroil kettle that been outside in this Oregon weather its whole life that needs retiring. I've really come to love that thing! I'm almost done with my WSM mini build and contemplating if I will need a big kettle anymore at all. I sure like the grill space! But Its down to just me and the Mrs. now too these days.

Oh... I forgot to ask.. What do you think of the citrus (orange) wood? I need to get my hands on some more! Although, I've got to take out a peach tree that fell over in the ice storm. Looking forward to that!


----------



## seenred (Mar 2, 2017)

Them bones look terrific Richie...I'd put a plate of those away in a New York minute!  Nicely done!  Point!

Red


----------



## tropics (Mar 2, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> > BEV Sorry I thought I linked it
> ...


BEV To tell the truth I think it is a very light smoke,that is what we like.I have a few different woods to try still.

That build was super easy Tin snips pop rivets

Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 2, 2017)

SeenRed said:


> Them bones look terrific Richie...I'd put a plate of those away in a New York minute! Nicely done! Point!
> 
> Red


Red thank you sir I should post a pic of the clean bone.Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## unclejhim (Mar 2, 2017)

Great looking ribs...WOW!! Did you cooked the yams below the ribs the entire time? Another recipe I gotta try. POINTS!!


----------



## tropics (Mar 3, 2017)

unclejhim said:


> Great looking ribs...WOW!! Did you cooked the yams below the ribs the entire time? Another recipe I gotta try. POINTS!!


Thank you the ribs were in for the whole ride,I thought they would be mush,they were perfect inside skin was a little firm

Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 3, 2017)

YNOT2K said:


> Those look good!  FYI I believe those are Chuck Ribs (Rib #1 is usually thrown away by the butcher, ribs 2-3-4-5 are called Chuck Ribs and the next 3, ribs 6-7-8 are called the Plate Ribs)  Plate Ribs are much longer, about 11-12 inches long.
> 
> Looks like you got a meaty rack of Chuck Ribs!  Usually they are trimmed VERY tight and have meat only between the bones.  Yours look different from pretty much any Chuck Ribs I've ever seen.
> 
> ...


Jeff I was at the store today,they have them marked as Short Ribs.

Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 5, 2017)

Meat came off the bone clean.

Richie













DSCN0308.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 5, 2017


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 9, 2017)

Those bones are perfect Richie. B


----------



## tropics (Mar 10, 2017)

BDSkelly said:


> Those bones are perfect Richie. B


B Thanks they are nice and meaty 

Richie


----------



## ynot2k (Mar 10, 2017)

I guess they are Plate Ribs then.  Look great.  Smoke on!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 19, 2017)

Wow, top notch cook on them ribs buddy !  I love beef ribs & those look fantastic !   Sorry to be so late !


----------



## tropics (Mar 19, 2017)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow, top notch cook on them ribs buddy ! I love beef ribs & those look fantastic ! Sorry to be so late !


Justin I remember when I use to be busy ( don't miss it ) I guess I got lucky getting nice meaty ones.Thanks for the point buddy I appreciate it.

Richie


----------



## johnny b (Apr 4, 2017)

Hey Tropics, those look great!  How long total were they in there?  Did you have the yams in the whole time?

Thanks,

John


----------



## tropics (Apr 4, 2017)

Johnny B said:


> Hey Tropics, those look great!  How long total were they in there?  Did you have the yams in the whole time?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John


Johny yes the yams were on the lower shelf for the whole cook,took the meat took 5 hrs to reach an IT of 200*F

Thanks for dropping a line

Richie


----------



## actech (Apr 15, 2017)

Those look awesome. I wish the ones I'm doing tomorrow were as meaty


----------



## tropics (Apr 16, 2017)

actech said:


> Those look awesome. I wish the ones I'm doing tomorrow were as meaty


Cook them til probe tender and you will be fine

Richie


----------

